# Indoor Nationals?



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

Does anybody know where and when the indoor 3d nationals are going to be held in 2010?


----------



## Fireman_86 (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe Red Deer again, they are checking on facilities, dates etc. Supposed to be out east somewhere but apparentley they backed out.

Terry


----------



## rdacbowtech (Dec 16, 2008)

The Silver Scent Indoor 3D Nationals will be held again in Red Deer, Alberta on April 9-11, 2010. They will be held at the Agricentre, Westerner Park.


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

well i know what im going to be doing then woot woot
hmm better book hotels now


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Cant wait.. :teeth:


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

i'm planning on going this year,,,long trip but probably well worth it!!!


----------



## rdacbowtech (Dec 16, 2008)

Just wanted to give everyone a quick update the online registration for the Indoor 3D Nationals is up and running at www.centralalbertaarchers.ca


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

*nationals*

Het rdac. thanx for the update. Did you post that the link is running on bowzone.ca? There is a lot of interest there as well. 
I'll be signing up real soon.


----------



## rdacbowtech (Dec 16, 2008)

*nationals*

Hey Stray, yes we did update it on bowzone as well, hope to see you there.


----------

